# can you guys explain why there isnt much reviews online about zapco amps Z-series II?



## ken949 (Sep 25, 2011)

so i have been looking at the zapco z-series II.
i really like everything about that series and the brand. i have never had one and would be interested in investing in a set of them but i do a ton of research first before i spend on something this expensive. im just looking to upgrade the car sounds and have some personal enjoyment. i love high quality toys and am willing to spend for it. looking for very high quality sound that when i crank up the vol it will keep going till i cant handle it. i dont do bass only but a complete compliment of frequencies for the best sound reproduction possible while looking stock from the outside looking in.


as for the amps, i am looking at these for down the road
(2) Z-150.6 II
(1) Z-3KD II

or 

(2) Z-150.4 II
(1) Z-2KD II
because of size constraint i would need to get the second set, but i really would prefer the first sets if i can figure out how i want to mount them properly. 


so, i looked for reviews and not much is online but there are so much other brands being tested and reviewed. 

are zapco amps not that good? i cant imagine its cause of the price as some other high end brands have been tested.

i dont understand why?
also are they any good or not good for the price?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm guessing here, but might have something to do with the fact they haven't been out that long....


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

They are VERY good amps... but as RRizz said; they just came out, and probably nobody owns one to do a review.

The hot item on DIYMA is the Z-AP line from Zapco. There are an incredible amp, for the money. Competing with the best of the best.


----------



## ken949 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks guys.

well i also looked for the version I, with no luck in seeing any reviews.


----------



## 17Challenger (Jan 6, 2019)

If it wasn't for this forum I still wouldn't know about them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Because no one uses them. If your going to get the z series, might as well spend the extra bucks for the ap

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> Because no one uses them. If your going to get the z series, might as well spend the extra bucks for the ap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



Hey now!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> Hey now!!


people use them for sub amps. But other than that, ive never heard of anyone using the z-ii


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> people use them for sub amps. But other than that, ive never heard of anyone using the z-ii



Thats better


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

I used the Z2kd versions 1 and 2 along with the series 1 400.2 and 150.4. They were and are all great sounding/powerful amps. I assume the series II multi channel followed suit in their great sound.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

ken949 said:


> so i have been looking at the zapco z-series II.
> i really like everything about that series and the brand. i have never had one and would be interested in investing in a set of them but i do a ton of research first before i spend on something this expensive. im just looking to upgrade the car sounds and have some personal enjoyment. i love high quality toys and am willing to spend for it. looking for very high quality sound that when i crank up the vol it will keep going till i cant handle it. i dont do bass only but a complete compliment of frequencies for the best sound reproduction possible while looking stock from the outside looking in.
> 
> 
> ...


Late to your question. I'll let you know in couple weeks.
150.6 LX
Z-2KD II 
Paired with Audison Voce AV-K6 two way components. 
Should be fun.


----------

